# Gratisspiel: Valve schenkt Spielern "Portal"



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der Spieleentwickler und Betreiber der Onlinedistributions- und Communityplattform "Steam", die Valve Corporation, macht Spielern ab sofort ein "Angebot das sie ncht ablehnen können".
Um den Launch des Mac-Clients von Valves "Steam"-Plattform zu zellebrieren - wo "Portal" das erste verfügbare Spiel sein wird- zieht Valve nun die übergroßen Spendierhosen an:
Bis zum 24. Mai ist das von Spielern und Fachpresse in höchsten Tönen gelobte und innovative Spiel "Portal" für genau 0 €, sprich für umsonst, "käuflich" zu erwerben. 
"Portal 4 free"-Promotion Video:​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=<object width="1300" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cb7c8Sbvzb8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cb7c8Sbvzb8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1300" height="765"></embed></object>

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Portal Teaser Trailer:​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=<object width="1300" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TluRVBhmf8w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TluRVBhmf8w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1300" height="765"></embed></object>

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Quelle & Downloadlink: Portal is FREE!
An dieser Stelle sollte auch noch erwähnt werden dass auf der wachsenden Online-Plattform "Steam" Woche für Woche neue Spieleschnäppchen in Form preislich stark reduzierter Einzeltitel -und Pakete angeboten werden, zur Information über diese Deals ist folgender User-News-Thread zu empfehlen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html


----------



## Explosiv (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info, bin direkt am laden  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## The_Final (12. Mai 2010)

Hab es mir auch gerade geholt.


----------



## Rotax (12. Mai 2010)

Saugeil, das mag ich an Valve. Vorallem da es ein super Game ist.

Edit: Server überlastet.


----------



## Ahab (12. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja mal RICHTIG genial!  Feiner Zug von Valve! Leider hab ichs schon...


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2010)

Wie geil! Danke, Valve! *Gleich mal runterlädt*


----------



## mmayr (12. Mai 2010)

Hatte vorher Portal-First Slice bei meinem Games angeführt. Jetzt steht Portal zwar da, First Slice ist aber weg. Ist das das gleiche?

Sorry für OT:
Krieg ich den Stimulus Pack von MW2 nur über Steam? Gibts da keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2010)

Na das nenn ich mal ne Aktion 

Werde ich mir auch holen - wenn ich kann


----------



## Cheater (12. Mai 2010)

so ich hab mich jetzt extra für das spiel bei steam angemeldet. ich hoffe das ist das spiel auch wert


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2010)

Cheater schrieb:


> so ich hab mich jetzt extra für das spiel bei steam angemeldet. ich hoffe das ist das spiel auch wert


Lol, mach darüber bitte keine Witze ?! Für die meisten war Portal DAS Highlight der Orange Box, es grenzt an Sünde es nicht gespielt zu haben!


----------



## tickymick (12. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Information, gleich hinzugefügt.Laden geht leider grade nich -.-.Das Spiel ist zwar kurz, aber die Anmeldung sicher wert (zudem es auch ein paar schöne Mods gibt).

Vorposter: Ja.Leider ist für Rätselbegeisterte Spieler das Erlebniss nach einem Tag vorbei...


----------



## boerigard (12. Mai 2010)

mmayr schrieb:


> Hatte vorher Portal-First Slice bei meinem Games angeführt. Jetzt steht Portal zwar da, First Slice ist aber weg. Ist das das gleiche?


First Slice ist die Demo von Portal (die ersten X Level). 



> Krieg ich den Stimulus Pack von MW2 nur über Steam? Gibts da keine andere Möglichkeit?


Ja, nur über Steam.


----------



## Cheater (12. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Lol, mach darüber bitte keine Witze ?! Für die meisten war Portal DAS Highlight der Orange Box, es grenzt an Sünde es nicht gespielt zu haben!



Gut, Gut. Ich werd mich vom Spiel überzeugen lassen. Allerdings dauert der Download noch ne Weile


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (12. Mai 2010)

habs leider schon seit release^^

 das game wäre mir heute noch locker 20€ wert trotz der ultra kurzen spielzeit. ZUSCHLAGEN!!


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info, mal laden, wenn die Server mitmachen.
Fertsch, Status geändert:


von "Vorausl. abgeschlossen"
in "Bereit zum Spiel"
Hatte es schon vorausgeladen, jetzt kann ich es spielen. Allerdings heute dann doch nicht mehr, lasse den Rechner noch ein bisschen Folden(@Home). Ein bisschen Schlaf braucht der Mensch ja doch noch.


----------



## goliath (12. Mai 2010)

Hi, bin auch mal direkt am saugen, danke für die Info 

Verstehe dass aber richtig, dass man das Game auch nach dem besagten Termin noch spielen kann ???

Ist also quasi "gekauft" ???


----------



## Einer von Vielen (12. Mai 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal RICHTIG genial!  Feiner Zug von Valve! Leider hab ichs schon...


Geht mir auch so, naja...egal



> Lol, mach darüber bitte keine Witze ?! Für die meisten war Portal DAS  Highlight der Orange Box, es grenzt an Sünde es nicht gespielt zu haben!


Da stimm ich dir voll zu, habe zwar nur Portal, aber das ist genial! Und die Source-Mods funktionieren auch so!


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich interpretiere es so, dass es bis zu 24. Mai frei installiert werden kann. Hier der englische Original-Text:


> *Portal used to cost money. Until May 24th, it's free. End of story.*
> 
> Well, technically speaking, there are some strings attached. Fortunately, they're entirely decorative. We just like the way they look, swaying in the gentle breeze created by a million people simultanously fainting from shock at the news that Portal is free. Now you have no reason not to try Portal.
> "I have a reason," some of you are probably typing into an angry email. "You see, sir, I own a Mac."
> ...


Nach meiner Meinung ist nicht von einer zeitlich begrenzten Nutzung die Rede, allerdings ist mein Englisch nicht so perfekt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info!! Ich wollte es schon immer mal haben. ^^
Zum Glück musste ich Steam nicht extra installieren, um es auf meinen Account registrieren zu lassen. 

Wenn das nächste mal der Satan in mich fährt und ich Steam installiere (evtl vor der nächsten LAN-Party), werd ichs mir mal anschauen. ^^ Bisher kenne ich es nur vom Zusehen bei einem Kumpel und von der Demo.


----------



## Weichkeks (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info,
Ich finde das Steam immer wieder Gute Angebote hat auch wenn Spiele teilweise ziemlich teuer angeboten werden. Bis jetzt mag ich Steam eigentlich ganz gerne noch nichts Negatives erlebt damit


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also ich interpretiere es so, dass es bis zu 24. Mai frei installiert werden kann. Hier der englische Original-Text:
> Nach meiner Meinung ist nicht von einer zeitlich begrenzten Nutzung die Rede, allerdings ist mein Englisch nicht so perfekt.


Kann durchaus sein, "free until 24th of May" kann heißen dass es dauerhaft verbleibt oder auch nicht, genau geklärt ist das nirgendwo ...... 


Naja, im Zweifel: Das Spiel hat man eh in 3 Stunden durch, von daher ... ^^

Aus der Machart der Steam-Meldung "Portal is FREE" schließe ich zwar eher auf was dauerhaftes wenn man es sich gratis bis zum 24. organisert hat aber garantieren kann ich es ehrlich gesagt net. :-/


----------



## maestrocool (13. Mai 2010)

Spitzen Nachricht 
wollte Portal letzte Woche kaufen habs dann aber doch gelassen....
weil das Spiel ja eigentlich ziemlich kurz ist....
aber bei so ner guten Nachricht musste ich es gleich mal kaufen  und installieren.
Dicke  an Valve !

Also nach meiner Interpretation ist das Spiel dauerhaft, aber nur bis zum 24 bei Steam umsonst zu bekommen.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Westcoast (13. Mai 2010)

jetzt ist steam wieder gut, weil das spiel Portal kostenlos angeboten wird grins.
habe die Orange Box und da ist Portal schon dabei .
highlight von der Orangebox ist ganz klar Team Fortress 2.

grafisch ist das spiel Portal schlecht, spaß macht es aber.
für leute die gerne rätseln, ein gutes spiel. danke für die info .


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Mai 2010)

Thehe, sehr geil: Valve hat sogar nen eigenen Spot dafür gemacht das Portal grad gratis ist! Habs auch mal per Update in die News gepackt. xD


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1300" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cb7c8Sbvzb8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cb7c8Sbvzb8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1300" height="765"></embed></object>​


----------



## fuddles (13. Mai 2010)

Na da schlägt doch mein Grabbeltischkäuferherz höher. Und Zuschlaaaaag


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2010)

Ganz grosses Kino, hätte man schon von anfang an machen können. Ich lach mich tot ey.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Mai 2010)

So, der Shopseite nach ist es wirklich ein echtes "Angebot": Auch nach dem 24. scheint das Gratisspiel bei den Spielern zu bleiben, so zumindest die Shopbeschreibung:

"Act before May 24th to get your free copy of Portal!"


----------



## The_Final (13. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung ist nicht von einer zeitlich begrenzten Nutzung die Rede, allerdings ist mein Englisch nicht so perfekt.


Ganz eindeutig steht es da zwar nicht, aber ich würde eher sagen, dass es dauerhaft gratis ist, wenn man es bis zum 24. auf seinen Account registriert.


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Mai 2010)

*freu* find ich cool wollte das schon immer mal spielen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Mai 2010)

super aktion


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich es nicht schon hätte, dann würde ichs mir auf jeden Fall "kaufen". 

Cool auch, dass am Ende vom Trailer ein Hint auf einen möglichen Beta Test der Coop variante und Portal 2 gegeben wird.


----------



## Majestico (13. Mai 2010)

kann man spiele von steam nur direkt installieren, oder wird der download auch iwo abgespeichert? würde portal gern auf meinem pc zoggen, da hab ich aber zur zeit kein inet. kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen? hab noch keine erfahrungen mit steam...

Gruß Majestico


----------



## boerigard (13. Mai 2010)

Majestico schrieb:


> kann man spiele von steam nur direkt installieren, oder wird der download auch iwo abgespeichert? würde portal gern auf meinem pc zoggen, da hab ich aber zur zeit kein inet. kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen? hab noch keine erfahrungen mit steam...


Ja, du kannst Portal auf einem Rechner downloaden und installieren und dann die Daten auf einen anderen Rechner transferieren und dir so den zweimaligen Donwload ersparen.
*Aber* auf deinem zweiten Rechner musst du wenigstens einmal kurzzeitig zum Aktivieren eine Internetverbindung haben.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle sollte auch noch erwähnt werden dass auf der wachsenden  Online-Plattform "Steam" Woche für Woche neue Spieleschnäppchen in Form  preislich stark reduzierter Einzeltitel -und Pakete angeboten werden...


Sogar ganz brisante Spieleschnäppchen:
gulli.com - news - Steam bietet gecracktes Spiel zum Verkauf an


----------



## Majestico (13. Mai 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst Portal auf einem Rechner downloaden und installieren und dann die Daten auf einen anderen Rechner transferieren und dir so den zweimaligen Donwload ersparen.
> *Aber* auf deinem zweiten Rechner musst du wenigstens einmal kurzzeitig zum Aktivieren eine Internetverbindung haben.



und wo finde ich dann das setup? hab mal gesucht, aber nich wirklich was gefunden. mir gehts ja nur darum, dass ich das spiel halt auf meinem pc habe, da der besser is als der an dem ich jetzt sitze. internet hab ich da ja auch bald, also ist das aktivieren kein problem dann. nur wenn es dann soweit is, is die aktion schon beendet...

Edit: habs gefunden, aber um das zu starten brauch ich die fehlende gameinfo.txt... bekomme nur ne fehlermeldung.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (13. Mai 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> grafisch ist das spiel Portal schlecht, spaß macht es aber.
> für leute die gerne rätseln, ein gutes spiel. danke für die info .



Die Grafik ist fnde ich gut, die wirkt sich voll auf die Atmosphäre aus!
Portal 2 kommt ja im Sommer, also kann man es auch als Werbekampagne für den nächsten Titel sehen. Ich freu mich schon auf den angekündigten Coop-Modus!


----------



## skdiggy (13. Mai 2010)

danke für die info ,wollte es immer mal schon  spielen aber halt gratis.


----------



## boerigard (13. Mai 2010)

Majestico schrieb:


> und wo finde ich dann das setup? hab mal gesucht, aber nich wirklich was gefunden. mir gehts ja nur darum, dass ich das spiel halt auf meinem pc habe, da der besser is als der an dem ich jetzt sitze. internet hab ich da ja auch bald, also ist das aktivieren kein problem dann. nur wenn es dann soweit is, is die aktion schon beendet...


Ok. also wenn du dir Portal jetzt auf deinen Steam-Account registrierst, kannst du später (auch nach dem 24. Mai) auf einem anderen Rechner Portal über den Steam-Client downloaden und installieren. Einmal ein Spiel über Steam 'gekauft" und du kannst es immer wieder über deinen Steam-Account downloaden.

Das mehrmalige Downloaden kannst du dir aber auch ersparen, wenn du über den Steam-Client von dem jeweiligen Spiel ein Backup erstellst (Portal -> Rechtsklick -> Backup Game Files...).

In dem erstellten Verzeichnis findest du dann eine ausführbare Datei, die dein Spiel wiederherstellt. Es muss nur eben kurzzeitig eine Internetverbindung zur Aktivierung vorhanden sein.


----------



## Majestico (13. Mai 2010)

alles klar. danke für deine hilfe


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

Schöne Aktion von Valve, habe aber Portal schon seit 2008 - gekauft 

Jedem zu empfehlen , das letzte Level ist der Hammer


----------



## Axel_Foly (13. Mai 2010)

danke für den tipp, wollt mir das e mal besorgen


----------



## Grommhellscream (13. Mai 2010)

Super Sache. Habs mir grade auch geholt


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch mal direkt am saugen, danke für die Info
> 
> Verstehe dass aber richtig, dass man das Game auch nach dem besagten Termin noch spielen kann ???
> 
> Ist also quasi "gekauft" ???



Lt. PCGH wie folgt (Portal kostenlos: Steam ab sofort auch für den Mac - steam, mac):



> Zum Start bietet man Portal sowohl für Windows als auch für Mac  kostenlos zum Download an, wenn der neue Client bis zum 24. Mai  installiert und registriert wurde.



Also keine zeitliche Begrenzung der Nutzung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. Mai 2010)

Was soll das denn?
Dauernd pausiert der Download bei mir wegen überlasteter Server, aber wenn er dann läuft lädt er mit 460KB/s obwohl ich nur DSL 2000 hab?!


----------



## Progs-ID (13. Mai 2010)

Bin auch gerade dabei, meinen Steam-Account zu reaktivieren.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bääängel (13. Mai 2010)

Uhh, musste mir erst mal Steam saugen bevor ich mir Portal sugen konnte.
Juhu, es dauert nur noch ca. 5min, dann hab ichs.


----------



## rocc (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab' das Spiel heute auch schon "gekauft". Ich will es aber noch nicht installieren von wegen Platz auf der SSD und so weiter. Lässt es sich auch später noch runterladen und installieren? Meinem Acc zugeschrieben ist es ja schon.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Mai 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Ich hab' das Spiel heute auch schon "gekauft". Ich will es aber noch nicht installieren von wegen Platz auf der SSD und so weiter. Lässt es sich auch später noch runterladen und installieren? Meinem Acc zugeschrieben ist es ja schon.


Wenn du es jetzt in deiner Bibliothek "hast", dann ja. Kannst dir alle Spiele die mit deinem Account verknüpft sind beliebig oft neu laden und installieren, auch auf zusätzlichen PCs, was zählt ist dein Account (sofern da nicht Dritt-DRM was gegen hat >_>).


----------



## Aequitas (13. Mai 2010)

Danke für die News.
Habs gerade in einem Rutsch durchgespielt, lohnt sich wirklich!!

MfG
Dominique


----------



## rocc (13. Mai 2010)

okay, danke.


----------



## Septimus (13. Mai 2010)

Sodele,nun Oute ich mich mal.

Hatte bisher immer etwas gegen Steam und andere Plattformen gehabt aber das Spiel hab ich mir heute holen müssen.
Accounterstellung ging einfach,Download ging auch ohne Probs über die Bühne und das Spiel kann ich in Ruhe Offline zocken...
Herz was will Mann mehr


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Mai 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal RICHTIG genial!  Feiner Zug von Valve! Leider hab ichs schon...



 Finde ich auch! Aber ich habe es Weihnachten 2009 für 3,75 gekauft. 

The Cake is a Lie!


----------



## skankee (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir das Spiel heute auch gleich geholt und war von dem Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr enttäuscht. Ich hab vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mal wieder Rune durchgespielt , ich fand da das erste Level ja schon um welten kniffliger als den Endgegner von Portal  . Und Rune ist ein Hack & Slay Spiel...

Aber spaß hat Portal trotzdem gemacht Insgesammt also ne super aktion von Valve!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

skankee schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel heute auch gleich geholt und war von dem Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr enttäuscht. Ich hab vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mal wieder Rune durchgespielt , ich fand da das erste Level ja schon um welten kniffliger als den Endgegner von Portal  . Und Rune ist ein Hack & Slay Spiel...
> 
> Aber spaß hat Portal trotzdem gemacht Insgesammt also ne super aktion von Valve!



Such im Inet mal nach "Portal Prelude", ist ne Mod die quasi das inoffizielle Prequel zu Portal ist, da ist auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad kniffliger.


----------



## livingstone (14. Mai 2010)

Coole sache. Danke für die Info, bin grad auch am laden.


----------



## i!!m@tic (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## demanio (14. Mai 2010)

Coole Sache, gleich mal geladen, hat auch nur 40 Minuten gebraucht.

Danke für die Info.

Edit: Habs jetzt durch, knapp 3 Stunden sind zwar recht kurz, aber die 3 Stunden waren einfach der Hammer!
Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel gespielt das, obwohl es so simpel aufgebaut war, mich so fasziniert hat.
Und die Kommentare von GLaDOS sind einfach unbezahlbar, nur genial das ganze.

Eine ganz klare Empfehlung das Spiel.
Und der zweite Teil soll ja auch gar nicht mal mehr so lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Hmm nettes Angebot, das mit Steam is aberüberhaupt nicht mein Fall....

Hab bisher zu 100% auf die Steam Spiele verzichtet, weil ich son Accountbindungsbla Mist einfach nicht abkann.

Für nen Kostenloses game wärs aber vielleicht doch ne überlegung wert...

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, haben die irgendwelche Rootkits oder sonst irgend nen Müll mit dem se den PC scannen, oder wird Nutzerverhalten irgendwie überwacht, bzw. muss man online sein um dann zu spielen?

Dumme Fragen, aber war für mich bisher immer nen no go Kriterium  und hab jetzt nicht den Nerv mich durch Seiten an Nutzerbestimmungen durchzuwühlen. Vielleicht hat ja von euch wer ne Ahnung.

Würd nämlich schon gern wissen auf was ich mich da einlass, bevor ich mir das Teil hol, auch wenns umsonst ist. Ich schau auch nem geschenkten Gaul ins Maul


----------



## Outlaw15 (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Cheater (14. Mai 2010)

Ist das normal, dass das Spiel vor jedem Start immer wieder ein paar Datein nachladen muss?


----------



## boerigard (14. Mai 2010)

Cheater schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass das Spiel vor jedem Start immer wieder ein paar Datein nachladen muss?


Da werden deine Spielstände und Einstellungen mit der Steam-Cloud sychronisiert.
In deinem Steam-Client siehst du neben Portal eine kleine Wolke. Das ist bei allen Spielen, die Steam-Cloud unterstützen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (14. Mai 2010)

Hab voher noch nie was von Portal gehört. Aber hört sich ganz gut an. Bin gerade am Saugen! Danke!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hmm nettes Angebot, das mit Steam is aberüberhaupt nicht mein Fall....
> 
> Hab bisher zu 100% auf die Steam Spiele verzichtet, weil ich son Accountbindungsbla Mist einfach nicht abkann.
> 
> ...


Keine Sorge, das Gerücht mit der versteckten Spyware stammt noch aus den Anfangszeiten von Steam von dessen Hateboys und ist genauso unwahr wie uralt. Es haben schon einige versucht "versteckte Kommunikation" dem Steam Client nachzuweisen, aber da läuft nix .... dein System wird nur bei der regelmäßigen Hardwareumfrage hardewaretechnisch auf Wunsch durchleuchtet, für Valves (einsehbare!) Statistik über welche Hardware deren Kunden verfügen. 

Deine potentielle Warez-Partition leuchtet nicht knallrot auf irgendwelchen Valve-Rechnern auf wenn du Steam installierst, keine Bange. 



shila92 schrieb:


> Hab voher noch nie was von Portal gehört. Aber  hört sich ganz gut an. Bin gerade am Saugen! Danke!


:O 


Wie kriegt man DAS denn bitte hin, Portal net zu kennen?


----------



## shila92 (14. Mai 2010)

Als immer diese Hinweise zum neuen Teil (?) gepostet wurden, hab ich auch schon nie geblickt, worum es ging.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Als immer diese Hinweise zum neuen Teil (?) gepostet wurden, hab ich auch schon nie geblickt, worum es ging.


Im Nachhinein verstanden wie genial Valve die Infohäppchen versteckt hat hast du aber schon, oder? Nerdigste PR-Aktion überhaupt. xD

Valve. <3


----------



## BabaYaga (14. Mai 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Hab voher noch nie was von Portal gehört. Aber hört sich ganz gut an. Bin gerade am Saugen! Danke!




 Waaas für eine Bildungslücke +ggggg+


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r mir gehts nicht um irgendwelche Warez oder so, sondern darum, das man auch Internatbanking macht und auch teils sonstige Daten auf dem Rechner hat, die für die Allgemeinheit nicht bestimmt sind. Ich programmier z.B. hin und wieder kleine Programme für meinen Bruder oder für eigene Zwecke in der Uni was.

Dazu kommen noch sonstige selbstentwickelte Programme aus der Uni, die halt nicht zur weitergabe bestimmt sind. Oder nen Entwurf für nen selbst entwickelten Microchip k ohne Pipelining und so, aber immerhin, auf sowas kann man schon aufbauen.

Atm nicht wirklich relevant was wirtschaftliche Verwertbarkeit angeht, aber man weiß ja nie ob sich das nicht ändert und zu nem Patent entwickelt.

Zusätzlich bin ich SEHR penetrant wenns darum geht, ob jemand verfolgen kann wann und wo ich wie online bin etc. Nutze daher auch kein Twitter/Facebook mist etc, weil ich definitiv sowas nicht gut heise. Von eventuelle Auswirkungen auf zukünftige Arbeitgeber ganz zu schweigen. 

Mir stößt schon die DRECKS Armory mit dem RSS auf, den man nicht abstellen kann. Sollte sowas auch bei D3 etc da sein cucu D3 etc. weil wenn man im voraus sowas weiß, dann sag ich nein danke dazu. Ich wart wegen der Armory auch noch immer auf ne Antwort der französischen Stelle für Datenschutz, wegen der Armory.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ob4ru|3r mir gehts nicht um irgendwelche Warez oder so, sondern darum, das man auch Internatbanking macht und auch teils sonstige Daten auf dem Rechner hat, die für die Allgemeinheit nicht bestimmt sind. Ich programmier z.B. hin und wieder kleine Programme für meinen Bruder oder für eigene Zwecke in der Uni was.
> 
> Dazu kommen noch sonstige selbstentwickelte Programme aus der Uni, die halt nicht zur weitergabe bestimmt sind. Oder nen Entwurf für nen selbst entwickelten Microchip k ohne Pipelining und so, aber immerhin, auf sowas kann man schon aufbauen.
> 
> ...


Na dann. ^^


Wie gesagt: Steam macht nix schlimmes, geh nach dem Portal-Download von Steam einfach in den Offline-Mode und gut ist. Steam hat inzwischen 25 Mio. "aktive" (Accountleichen gibts auch noch genug ^^) Accounts, würde da irgendwas rauskommen das Valve über Steam in die PCs ihrer Kunden eingreifen würde wäre da die Kacke am dampfen. xD

Imo verpasst man einiges wenn man sich via Steam nicht ne überschaubare Menge gleichgesinnter Irrer für die Freundesliste zusammensucht und zusammen TF2 etc. zockt aber naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich halte von Accountbindung bei Spielen nichts, weils den Wiederverkauf behindert. Ich hab zwar noch nie nen game wieder verkauft, aber allein die Beschneidung der Möglichkeit kann ich nicht akzeptieren. Das Gleiche mit DLC´s. Die werden grundsätzlich nicht gekauft. Damit schiest man sich nur ins eigene Knie.


----------



## Dorsi (14. Mai 2010)

sehr feiner zug von valve, da weiß man noch, wie man mit kunden umzugehen hat, ich weiß es zu schätzen, obwohl ich portal (leider) schon früher gekauft habe.


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2010)

Du kannst aktivierte Key's bei Steam wieder zurücksetzen und den Key verkaufen


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Echt  ok. Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 

Dann könnte man denen sogar wirklich ne Chance geben. Na dann schau ichs mir doch mal die Tage an


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Du kannst aktivierte Key's bei Steam wieder zurücksetzen und den Key verkaufen


Öhm .... nein, Punkt.

An Steam einmal gebundene Keys sind auf ewig mit diesem einen Account verknüpft, lediglich bei "Fehlkäufen", noch vor Installation kann man Käufe noch rückgängig machen (aus dem Steam Store), der Support ist da einigermaßen kulant wenn man denen mit Fehlkauf kommt ...


Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, ich halte von Accountbindung bei Spielen  nichts, weils den Wiederverkauf behindert. Ich hab zwar noch nie nen  game wieder verkauft, aber allein die Beschneidung der Möglichkeit kann  ich nicht akzeptieren. Das Gleiche mit DLC´s. Die werden grundsätzlich  nicht gekauft. Damit schiest man sich nur ins eigene Knie.


Gewöhn dich besser dran. 


Neue Spiele von Eidos (jetzt ja Square Enix) und THQ werden mit  Steamworks (also Steam-Account-Bindung) ausgeliefert werden, 2K Games fängt mit Civ 5 das auch mit Steamworks kommt auch schon in die Richtung an, Ubisoft hat  seinen Ubi-Launcher, EA arbeitet seit neuestem auch mit einem so  gennanten EA-Konto, Activisions Blizzard-Abteilung hat das Battlenet 2.0  und das nach MW2 noch mal andere BigSeller ohne Steam- oder  andersweitige Bindung von denen erscheinen werden ist ebenfalls  unwahrscheinlich. 

Da bleibt nicht mehr viel an "freien" Spielen übrig. Nur noch  Mid/Low-Budget- und Indi-Spiele werden bald noch frei von  Accountanbindungen sein ... oder du schwenkst auf Konsole über, wobei da  auch schon die Publisher dran arbeiten den Gebrauchtmarkt trocken zu  legen wie letzten erst zugegeben (rechne damit dass spätestens zur  nächsten Konsolengeneration die Accountbindung von Spielen auf die  Konsolen kommt).


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Öhm .... nein, Punkt.



Doch, außer das Spiel wurde eingeschränkt z.B. durch cheaten.


> We *do not* reset CD Keys which have been disabled for violations  of the Steam Subscriber Agreement and/or End User License  Agreement or banned by VAC for cheating infractions.


EDIT:
http://supportwiki.steampowered.com/wiki/CD_Key_Reset_Process

EDIT2: OK, gut 90 Tage nach kauf...naja


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Doch, außer das Spiel wurde eingeschränkt z.B. durch cheaten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm ..... nö².



Da gehts um was ganz anderes. Da gehts darum dass wenn dein CD-Key, den du legal mit einer Disc im Laden erworben hast aus irgendwelchen Gründen von Steam als "schon registriert" geführt wird dass du dann mittels eines Beweisbildes den Anspruch auf diesen Key/Lizenz erhebn kannst und diese auf deinen Account übertragen wird. Hintergrund waren eine Reihe von Bugs die teils ganze Reihen von Keys als bereits vergeben gelistet hatten, obwohl noch nicht auf normalem Wege eingelöst, da beschwerten sich dann Spieler dass diese ihre Games net aktivieren konnten .... welches Spiel das jetzt genau war weiß ich net ...


----------



## shila92 (14. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein verstanden wie genial Valve die Infohäppchen versteckt hat hast du aber schon, oder? Nerdigste PR-Aktion überhaupt. xD


Ja, eigentlich ziemlich clever gemacht. 


Marc81 schrieb:


> Waaas für eine Bildungslücke +ggggg+


Das hab ich inzwischen auch gemerkt.  Macht echt Laune, ist nur leider etwas kurz...


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2010)

Portal war auch nur eine kleine beigabe bei der Orangebox. Das Portal so erfolgreich wurde hatte valve nicht gedacht


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

HM.. naja, dann könnt man ja immer noch für jedes game nen eigenen account anlegen oder?

@Ob4ru|3r: Nein, ich werd mich nie mit sowas abfinden, vorher spiel ich lieber garnicht. Punkt aus Ende.  Wenn se mit som scheis daherkommen, dann mach ich nicht mit, und würden mehr Leute dazu die Eier in der Hose haben, dann würden se den Mist auch schnell wieder abschaffen.


----------



## byte512 (14. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Hab's grad durchgezockt
2 Stunden und schon durch sowie 5 der 15 achievments.
Grüße, byte


----------



## goliath (14. Mai 2010)

Hiho, sagt mal bin ich der Einzigste der das Game ... naja...

lame ?! 

findet ?!

Bin jetzt Kammer 13, wirds danach mal interessanter ???


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hiho, sagt mal bin ich der Einzigste der das Game ... naja...
> 
> lame ?!
> 
> ...


Kammer 13 ..... ja, ab da wirds "interessanter". ^^


----------



## Hademe (15. Mai 2010)

Ich finds den Käufern gegenüber etwas Unfair. Immerhin hab ich dafür Geld bezahlt und hab von der ganzen Aktion rein gar nix.


----------



## Hadruhne (15. Mai 2010)

Hat sich das Warten also doch gelohnt. Danke an Ob4ru|3r für den Hinweis.


----------



## Raptor69 (15. Mai 2010)

gratis ist immer gut. habs mal geladen und bin gerade beim spielen. ist garnicht so leicht, ab level 15.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. Mai 2010)

Hademe schrieb:


> Ich finds den Käufern gegenüber etwas Unfair. Immerhin hab ich dafür Geld bezahlt und hab von der ganzen Aktion rein gar nix.


[ironie an] keine Sorge, Valve hat schon dafür gesorgt, dass die Freibierliebhaber sich doch ein wenig benachteiligt fühlen.  [ironie aus] 
Die freie Portal-Version wird nicht als Source-Spiel erkannt, Mods sind damit nicht lauffähig. Habe gestern meine gekaufte Version ausgemottet und mit der kostenlosen verglichen.  Valve,


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Mai 2010)

Cool, danke für den Tipp. *saug*

Edit:

Bin nu Kammer 15. Machen schon Spass, die Rätsel, aber nicht soviel Spass wie die im Point und Click Adventure.

Edit: So, gestern durch. Erinnert streckenweise n bisschen an den Film Cube.


----------



## Intelfan (17. Mai 2010)

Ziehe es mir auch grad, danke für den Tipp... Nur leider ist meine Inetverbindung mit 249KB/sec recht überfordert, das zu laden... das dauert ewig...  na ja vorfreude ist die schönste freude


----------



## Low (17. Mai 2010)

Hademe schrieb:


> Ich finds den Käufern gegenüber etwas Unfair. Immerhin hab ich dafür Geld bezahlt und hab von der ganzen Aktion rein gar nix.


OMG
Heulst du auch rum wenn du dir eine DVD kaufst und es später im Fernsehen siehst?
Mein Nachbar hat ein Auto gewonnen. Ein anderer Nachbar besitzt das gleich Auto (gekauft) was der andere Nachbar gewonnen hat. Soll der Nachbar jetzt z.B. nach VW gehen und rum heulen das er das Auto auch umsonst bekommt?

Unfair tzz....grow up


----------



## kress (17. Mai 2010)

Hat man das Spiel jetzt für immer oder nur bis zum 24.5?


----------



## KOF328 (17. Mai 2010)

guck ein paar seiten vorher, da stehts


----------



## kress (17. Mai 2010)

ok, war zu faul es durchzublättern.^^


----------



## Lihp17 (17. Mai 2010)

Hab auch mal direkt nen Account erstellt nur für Portal


----------



## feivel (17. Mai 2010)

vielen dank für die info...dachte man könnts nurn paar tage nutzen, so hab ich auch "zugeschlagen"
steamaccount hatte ich schon.und jetzt auch mit portal in der liste


----------



## hohecker (17. Mai 2010)

Genial!!! Thx für die Info, bin schon am laden


----------



## butter_milch (18. Mai 2010)

Hab es gerade einem Freund per TeamViewer installiert (so nebenbei). Er wusste nicht was Portal ist und mir kamen die Tränen. Was würde ich mir wünschen nocheinmal unvoreingenommen dieses Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

Toll, und die die dafür Geld bezahlt haben sind nun die dummen, ich hätte gerne meine 20€ zurück (die das Spiel niemals wert Waren, für gefühlte 5min Spielzeit echt lächerlich).


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2010)

du hast für das SPiel alleine 20€ bezahlt wo es die Orange Box für 15-19€ gibt 

Half-Life 2: The Orange Box: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...alias%3Daps&field-keywords=orange+box&x=0&y=0

da sage ich nur selbst schuld^^


----------



## sega1 (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> HM.. naja, dann könnt man ja immer noch für jedes game nen eigenen account anlegen oder?
> 
> @Ob4ru|3r: Nein, ich werd mich nie mit sowas abfinden, vorher spiel ich lieber garnicht. Punkt aus Ende.  Wenn se mit som scheis daherkommen, dann mach ich nicht mit, und würden mehr Leute dazu die Eier in der Hose haben, dann würden se den Mist auch schnell wieder abschaffen.



Könntest du mal bitte genauer erklären, was dich an der Account-Bindung so stört? Irgendwie kann ich ja die Publisher verstehen, das sie den Gebrauchthandel unterbinden wollen, schließlich wollen sie Geld verdienen. Das will ja jeder von uns hier.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> du hast für das SPiel alleine 20€ bezahlt wo es die Orange Box für 15-19€ gibt
> 
> Half-Life 2: The Orange Box: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> ...



*hust* als Portal rauskam *hust*


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2010)

das sit aber auch eine halbe ewigkeit her, da könntest du dich ja auch drüber aufregen das die SPiele vom Grabbeltisch auch mal 50€ gekostet haben und jetzt 1.99€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß, aber trotzdem isses nervig ^^


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

sega1 schrieb:


> Könntest du mal bitte genauer erklären, was dich an der Account-Bindung so stört? Irgendwie kann ich ja die Publisher verstehen, das sie den Gebrauchthandel unterbinden wollen, schließlich wollen sie Geld verdienen. Das will ja jeder von uns hier.



1. stört mich daran, das nen Publisher wissen will wer ich bin etc. Das ist für mich nen Eingriff in meine Persönlichkeitsrechte.

2. sörts mich, das meist Nachrichten in Form von chats etc mitgeloggt werden können/dürfen, ich empfinde dies als verstoß gegen das Fernmeldegesetz.

3. die Überwachungstools sind nicht transparent und des weiteren steht die Überwachung in einem Missverhältnis zum erreichten Nutzen

4. Stört es mich MASSIV das damit der Gebrauchthandel unterbunden/verkompliziert wird, den ich als rechtlich geschützt ansehe!

5. Ist es reine Geldmacherei mit den DLC´s etc.

6. Wird dadurch dem Publisher immer mehr macht gegeben. Zickt man rum, schmeist er einen raus und man hat ALLE Spiele verloren

7. Der Publisher bekommt viel macht und kann so später zwangshandlungen vornehmen, indem er Onlinegebühren etc einfach einführt, in seinen ach so tollen EULA s etc nehmen se sich das ja meinstens raus, bzw stellen den support einfach ein und man steht dann als dummer da.

Diese und noch hundert andere Punkte stören mich dran. Vorallem aber, das der Weiterverkauf, der absolut legitiem ist unterbunden werden soll, und das die Publisher zu viel Macht bekommen, weil sie ja im zweifel einem aller Spiele berauben können, wenn man nicht mitzieht und sich ihrem Willen beugt. Das grenzt an Totalitarismus


----------



## sega1 (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> 1. stört mich daran, das nen Publisher wissen will wer ich bin etc. Das ist für mich nen Eingriff in meine Persönlichkeitsrechte.
> 
> 2. sörts mich, das meist Nachrichten in Form von chats etc mitgeloggt werden können/dürfen, ich empfinde dies als verstoß gegen das Fernmeldegesetz.
> 
> ...



zu.1. Du möchtest ja ein Spiel des Publishers Spielen, du weist wer der Publisher ist und wo er ansässig ist. Du kannst sogar (mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg ^^) mit dem Publisher in Kontakt treten wenn dir danach ist. Wieso also sollte der Publisher nicht wenigstens wissen wie du heist oder wo du wohnst? 

zu.2. Wenn es danach geht, dürftest du nicht einmal das Internet nutzen...

zu.3. Vorausgesetzt es gibt solche Tools, was stört dich daran? Solange du dich an geltendes Recht hellst, hast du nichts zu befürchten.

zu.4. Das mit dem Gebrauchthandel hat schon seine Richtigkeit. Wenn von 100 Leuten die ein Spiel *definitiv *gerne kaufen möchten 25 das Spiel erst gebraucht kaufen möchten, bedeutet das logischer weise einen Einbuße für den Publisher weil er ja 25 Spiele weniger verkauft. Und wie gesagt, im Leben dreht sich alles um das liebe Geld. Da hängen ja schließlich auch die Jobs von anderen Leuten dran.

zu.5. Niemand zwingt dich diese DLC´s zu kaufen. Es ist immer freiwillig.

zu.6. Was genau meinst du mit "rum zicken"? Wenn man etwas Illegales (falls so etwas gemeint war) im Bezug auf sagen wir mal die STEAM-Plattform unternimmt, ist es nur legitim wenn der Publisher einen Sperrt. 

zu.7. Als STEAM damals vor 6 Jahren veröffentlicht wurde, hat man genau solche Prognosen (Online-Gebühren) und noch ganz anderen Mist vorausgesagt. nichts davon ist eingetroffen. Selbst das schnelle ende der STEAM-Plattform wurde vorausgesagt, aber auch das war Unsinn.

Wenn ich nur will, kann ich in jede AGB/EULA etwas hinein interpretieren was entweder gut oder schlecht ist. Alles ist dehnbar... Aber genau das tue ich nicht. Es ist teilweise schon echt Paranoid (ist nicht Persönlich gemeint) was hier einige so über Plattformen wie STEAM denken. Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

sega1 schrieb:


> zu.1. Du möchtest ja ein Spiel des Publishers Spielen, du weist wer der Publisher ist und wo er ansässig ist. Du kannst sogar (mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg ^^) mit dem Publisher in Kontakt treten wenn dir danach ist. Wieso also sollte der Publisher nicht wenigstens wissen wie du heist oder wo du wohnst?


Nein, wenn ich z.B. nen Packen Kopierpapier kauf, gehts den Verkäufer auch nen feuchten Dreck an, wer ich bin oder wo ich wohn etc.



sega1 schrieb:


> zu.2. Wenn es danach geht, dürftest du nicht einmal das Internet nutzen...


doch, dies ist durchaus möglich, wenn man sich an gewisse Grundsätze halt, und seine Identität soweit nie Preis gibt und sein System vor Würmern, Trojanern etc schützt. Servverhalten ist da ein ganz wichtiger Bestandteil. Klar 100% annonym bleibt man nicht, aber über mich wirste nicht wirklich was finden, wer ich als reale Person bin.


sega1 schrieb:


> zu.3. Vorausgesetzt es gibt solche Tools, was stört dich daran? Solange du dich an geltendes Recht hellst, hast du nichts zu befürchten.


Mich stört daran, das mir nicht offengelegt wird, wie diese funktionieren, und ob damit nicht auch private Dinge, bzw mein eigenes geistiges Eigentum geschützt wird. Es wird wohl alles erstmal gescannt, sonst bringen solche Überwachungen nichts. Was ist aber mit irgendwelchen absolut legalen Programmen, die ich selbst geschrieben hab, auf die der Tracker eventuell aber anspringt? Werden dann Daten übermittelt, und wenn ja, was passiert dann damit?


sega1 schrieb:


> zu.4. Das mit dem Gebrauchthandel hat schon seine Richtigkeit. Wenn von 100 Leuten die ein Spiel *definitiv *gerne kaufen möchten 25 das Spiel erst gebraucht kaufen möchten, bedeutet das logischer weise einen Einbuße für den Publisher weil er ja 25 Spiele weniger verkauft. Und wie gesagt, im Leben dreht sich alles um das liebe Geld. Da hängen ja schließlich auch die Jobs von anderen Leuten dran.


Nein, dies ist nicht richtig. Ansonsten würdest du auch Maßnahmen gut heisen, das Tageszeitungen nur noch von einer Person gelesen werden können/dürfen, Autos nicht weiterverkauft werden können, etc. Da geht dem Hersteller auch immer Kohle durch die Lappen. Insbesondere bei den Zeitungen hast du pro Ausgabe teils 3 und mehr Leser! Was würdeste denn davon halten, wenn in Zukunft die PCGH in ner Folie verpackt ankommt und nachm öffnen haste 1 Tag zeit sie zu lesen und danach haste nur noch weißes Papier? (k ist nicht 100% das Gleiche, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit meine. Nicht nur Spieleentwickler haben einen Gebrauchtmarkt, sondern fast JEDER Handelszweig, nur das diese mehr oder weniger NULL Problem damit haben...)


sega1 schrieb:


> zu.5. Niemand zwingt dich diese DLC´s zu kaufen. Es ist immer freiwillig.


Nicht immer, nehme WoW mit Catalysm werden knapp 50% der Welt entfernt, für die du gezahlt hast vorher. Du wirst mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen das Addon zu kaufen, ansonsten kannste das Spiel in die Tonne treten, weil der gesamte Endcontent plötzlich fehlt.


sega1 schrieb:


> zu.6. Was genau meinst du mit "rum zicken"? Wenn man etwas Illegales (falls so etwas gemeint war) im Bezug auf sagen wir mal die STEAM-Plattform unternimmt, ist es nur legitim wenn der Publisher einen Sperrt.


Nein, damit ist nichts illegales gemeint, sondern z.B. nehmen wir WoW(mal wieder....) Da wurde in der Armory der RSS Feed eingeführt, der für JEDEN die Handlungen eines Charakters nachvollziehbar macht MIT Timestomp. Das ist absolut nicht hinnehmbar in meinen AUgen, unter anderem deswegen Spiel ich dieses Spiel auch nicht mehr. Blizz ignoriert einfach, das sehr viele LEute dagegen sind. Tja pech gehabt, entweder du klickst drauf, das dus akzeptierst, oder aber du wirst nicht mehr zocken können und zusätzlich bekommste natürlich auch kein Geld mehr zurück für die Zeit in der du schon gezahlt hast, aber nun nicht spielen kannst. Stell dir das mal bei nem 6 Monatsabbo vor wo noch 4 Monate restlaufzeit sind. GANZ großes Kino. Da kannste so viel rumzicken wie du willst, und dagegen sein. Dein Account ist dicht, wenn du dich nicht beugst! 


sega1 schrieb:


> zu.7. Als STEAM damals vor 6 Jahren veröffentlicht wurde, hat man genau solche Prognosen (Online-Gebühren) und noch ganz anderen Mist vorausgesagt. nichts davon ist eingetroffen. Selbst das schnelle ende der STEAM-Plattform wurde vorausgesagt, aber auch das war Unsinn.



Dann informier dich über B-net 2.0, da wird sehr sicher ne Monatsgebühr kommen für den MP Part von SC2 und D3. Tja gz, geht ja nur über Blizz, und da greifen sie dir dann dick in die Taschen. Beide Spiele damit tot für mich.



sega1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur will, kann ich in jede AGB/EULA etwas hinein interpretieren was entweder gut oder schlecht ist. Alles ist dehnbar... Aber genau das tue ich nicht. Es ist teilweise schon echt Paranoid (ist nicht Persönlich gemeint) was hier einige so über Plattformen wie STEAM denken. Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.


Nein es ist nicht paranoid, sonden das was mit der Zeit auch passiert, und deswegen kotzt mich diese Gesellschaft auch so derbst an. Immer schön buckeln unds Maul halten, vorallem wenn man direkt nicht davon betroffen ist. Was interessierts mich wies dem 2 Meter weiter von mir geht? Ich hab kein bock auf irgendwelchen Stress und mich interessiert nur mein eigenes Zeug. Solangs mir gut geht können andere im Straßengraben verrecken, mit egal, hauptsache mir gehts gut und hab keinen Stress! 

Sowas widert mich an.  Leider verbreitet sich diese Einstellung immer weiter. Ich mag die Franzosen echt nicht, aber vor einem zoll ich ihnen echten Respekt. Sie lassen sich nicht alles gefallen und gehen auf die Straßen wenns ihnen zu bunt wird.

Naja, mal schauen ob ich das hier auf dauer so weiter mitmach. Sollte es aber genau so weiter gehen, dann wirds mich zwar schweren Herzens doch wohl in nen anderes Land wie die Schweiz ziehen.


----------



## sega1 (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, wenn ich z.B. nen Packen Kopierpapier kauf, gehts den Verkäufer auch nen feuchten Dreck an, wer ich bin oder wo ich wohn etc.



Mal abgesehen davon, das du auch in dem falle weist wo der laden/Versand ist und du dich damit auch wieder an den Verkäufer/Versandhändler wenden kannst, verstehe ich immer noch nicht was dich daran stört?




Skysnake schrieb:


> doch, dies ist durchaus möglich, wenn man sich an gewisse Grundsätze halt, und seine Identität soweit nie Preis gibt und sein System vor Würmern, Trojanern etc schützt. Servverhalten ist da ein ganz wichtiger Bestandteil. Klar 100% annonym bleibt man nicht, aber über mich wirste nicht wirklich was finden, wer ich als reale Person bin.



Es ist mir schlicht weg egal, ob jemand weis wer ich als reale Person bin. Warum? Ganz einfach: Es nutzt anderen ja nicht wenn sie meinen Namen wissen. Ich stehe auch im Telefonbuch...



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mich stört daran, das mir nicht offengelegt wird, wie diese funktionieren, und ob damit nicht auch private Dinge, bzw mein eigenes geistiges Eigentum geschützt wird. Es wird wohl alles erstmal gescannt, sonst bringen solche Überwachungen nichts. Was ist aber mit irgendwelchen absolut legalen Programmen, die ich selbst geschrieben hab, auf die der Tracker eventuell aber anspringt? Werden dann Daten übermittelt, und wenn ja, was passiert dann damit?



Was wäre wenn? Alles Theorie. Weder steht fest das es solche Programme gibt (im falle von STEAM gibt es sie nicht), noch steht fest was sie genau ausrichten würden. Also wie tief sie ins System "rein schauen" könnten.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, dies ist nicht richtig. Ansonsten würdest du auch Maßnahmen gut heisen, das Tageszeitungen nur noch von einer Person gelesen werden können/dürfen, Autos nicht weiterverkauft werden können, etc. Da geht dem Hersteller auch immer Kohle durch die Lappen. Insbesondere bei den Zeitungen hast du pro Ausgabe teils 3 und mehr Leser! Was würdeste denn davon halten, wenn in Zukunft die PCGH in ner Folie verpackt ankommt und nachm öffnen haste 1 Tag zeit sie zu lesen und danach haste nur noch weißes Papier? (k ist nicht 100% das Gleiche, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit meine. Nicht nur Spieleentwickler haben einen Gebrauchtmarkt, sondern fast JEDER Handelszweig, nur das diese mehr oder weniger NULL Problem damit haben...)



Der Vergleich hingt aber ganz gewaltig. Autos werden benötigt, die verkaufen sich mehr oder weniger von selbst. Gleiches gillt für zeitschrifften. Ein Spiel ist hier als "Luxus-Gut" zu betrachten. Mal davon abgesehen, läuft es in der Spiele-Branchse, auch ganz anders als bei der Auto oder Zeitschriften Branche. Da Spielen der erzielbare Gewinn und die entwickliungskosten eine sehr große rolle, es sind schon einige gute Firmen an solchen Problemen kaputt gegangen. leider.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nicht immer, nehme WoW mit Catalysm werden knapp 50% der Welt entfernt, für die du gezahlt hast vorher. Du wirst mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen das Addon zu kaufen, ansonsten kannste das Spiel in die Tonne treten, weil der gesamte Endcontent plötzlich fehlt.



WOW ist hier ein schlechtes Beispiel, zumal Catalysm ja ein Addon ist und kein DLC soweit ich weis. Ich kann zum Beispiel eh niemanden verstehen der WOW spielt... aber egal.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, damit ist nichts illegales gemeint, sondern z.B. nehmen wir WoW(mal wieder....) Da wurde in der Armory der RSS Feed eingeführt, der für JEDEN die Handlungen eines Charakters nachvollziehbar macht MIT Timestomp. Das ist absolut nicht hinnehmbar in meinen AUgen, unter anderem deswegen Spiel ich dieses Spiel auch nicht mehr. Blizz ignoriert einfach, das sehr viele LEute dagegen sind. Tja pech gehabt, entweder du klickst drauf, das dus akzeptierst, oder aber du wirst nicht mehr zocken können und zusätzlich bekommste natürlich auch kein Geld mehr zurück für die Zeit in der du schon gezahlt hast, aber nun nicht spielen kannst. Stell dir das mal bei nem 6 Monatsabbo vor wo noch 4 Monate restlaufzeit sind. GANZ großes Kino. Da kannste so viel rumzicken wie du willst, und dagegen sein. Dein Account ist dicht, wenn du dich nicht beugst!



Wie gesagt, ich kann niemanden verstehen der WOW Spielt. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann informier dich über B-net 2.0, da wird sehr sicher ne Monatsgebühr kommen für den MP Part von SC2 und D3. Tja gz, geht ja nur über Blizz, und da greifen sie dir dann dick in die Taschen. Beide Spiele damit tot für mich.



Wenn dem so sein sollte, ist der Multiplayer für mich nicht mehr interessant. Dafür gbt es ja noch den SP. Verstehen kann ich das aber schon, schließlich kostet auch so ein Server Geld...




Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht paranoid, sonden das was mit der Zeit auch passiert, und deswegen kotzt mich diese Gesellschaft auch so derbst an. Immer schön buckeln unds Maul halten, vorallem wenn man direkt nicht davon betroffen ist. Was interessierts mich wies dem 2 Meter weiter von mir geht? Ich hab kein bock auf irgendwelchen Stress und mich interessiert nur mein eigenes Zeug. Solangs mir gut geht können andere im Straßengraben verrecken, mit egal, hauptsache mir gehts gut und hab keinen Stress!
> 
> Sowas widert mich an.  Leider verbreitet sich diese Einstellung immer weiter. Ich mag die Franzosen echt nicht, aber vor einem zoll ich ihnen echten Respekt. Sie lassen sich nicht alles gefallen und gehen auf die Straßen wenns ihnen zu bunt wird.
> 
> Naja, mal schauen ob ich das hier auf dauer so weiter mitmach. Sollte es aber genau so weiter gehen, dann wirds mich zwar schweren Herzens doch wohl in nen anderes Land wie die Schweiz ziehen.



Klingt nach Revolution. Kommunismus... Sozialismus... was auch immer. 

Ich habe jedenfalls nichts zu verbergen, also muss ich mich auch nicht "verstecken". Auf dieser unserer Welt leben 7 Milliarden menschen, das bedeutet das sich nicht jeder um jeden kümmern kann, und es bedeutet das jeder jemanden kennt...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

sega1 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, das du auch in dem falle weist wo der laden/Versand ist und du dich damit auch wieder an den Verkäufer/Versandhändler wenden kannst, verstehe ich immer noch nicht was dich daran stört?


Weil sich im großen Maßstab damit Bewegungsprofile etc. erstellen lassen. Von Datenhandel etc haste noch nie gehört? Deswegen sind auch alle Bonusprogramme für mich kein Thema. Keinen brauchts interessieren, wann ich wo was kauf.



sega1 schrieb:


> Es ist mir schlicht weg egal, ob jemand weis wer ich als reale Person bin. Warum? Ganz einfach: Es nutzt anderen ja nicht wenn sie meinen Namen wissen. Ich stehe auch im Telefonbuch...


Doch der Nutzt schon gewissen LEuten etwas, weil sich dann die inen Informationen mit den anderen verknüpfen lassen. Damit kanns dann nämlich am Ende passieren, das du z.B. bei nem Kredit nicht x% Zinsen zahlst sondern x+y% weil du in nem Viertel wohnst, wo nach Statistiken zu oft der Kredit ausfällt, oder aber sonstige Dinge negativ auffallen in irgendwelchen Rankings.


sega1 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn? Alles Theorie. Weder steht fest das es solche Programme gibt (im falle von STEAM gibt es sie nicht), noch steht fest was sie genau ausrichten würden. Also wie tief sie ins System "rein schauen" könnten.


In wow gibt es sie, und in allen zukünftigen B-net games.



sega1 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hingt aber ganz gewaltig. Autos werden benötigt, die verkaufen sich mehr oder weniger von selbst. Gleiches gillt für zeitschrifften. Ein Spiel ist hier als "Luxus-Gut" zu betrachten. Mal davon abgesehen, läuft es in der Spiele-Branchse, auch ganz anders als bei der Auto oder Zeitschriften Branche. Da Spielen der erzielbare Gewinn und die entwickliungskosten eine sehr große rolle, es sind schon einige gute Firmen an solchen Problemen kaputt gegangen. leider.


Falsch, ein AUto ist ein Luxusgut. Zeitungen sind Luxusgut. Ein Fahrrad wäre kein Luxusgut im Allgemeinen (als Substitutionsgut fürs Auto). Und die Entwicklungskosten in der Automobilindustrie sind nicht vorhanden oder was? Oder wie siehts in der Filmbranche aus? Da darfste deine DVD ja auch weiterverkaufen, und nicht nur auf einem Player, womit die DVD an den Palyer gebunden wird...



sega1 schrieb:


> WOW ist hier ein schlechtes Beispiel, zumal Catalysm ja ein Addon ist und kein DLC soweit ich weis. Ich kann zum Beispiel eh niemanden verstehen der WOW spielt... aber egal.


Du musst Catalysm nicht kaufen, die Änderungen kommen trotzdem.



sega1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann niemanden verstehen der WOW Spielt.


Dann brauchste auch kein D3 oder SC2 spielen, weil da wirds ähnlich ablaufen.



sega1 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so sein sollte, ist der Multiplayer für mich nicht mehr interessant. Dafür gbt es ja noch den SP. Verstehen kann ich das aber schon, schließlich kostet auch so ein Server Geld...


Tja pech gehabt, wenn du den SP auf dem gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad nochmal spielen willst, musst zahlen.




sega1 schrieb:


> Klingt nach Revolution. Kommunismus... Sozialismus... was auch immer.
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls nichts zu verbergen, also muss ich mich auch nicht "verstecken". Auf dieser unserer Welt leben 7 Milliarden menschen, das bedeutet das sich nicht jeder um jeden kümmern kann, und es bedeutet das jeder jemanden kennt...


Nein, kein Kommunismus oder Sozialismus, da bin ich strickt dagegen, aber wieder die Macht dem Volke und Wer Handelt, der Haftet. Also wer sich verpsekuliert, hat dafür auch die Eier in der Hose uz haben und Pleite zu gehen im Zweifel. Etc.

BTW: Wenn du ja nix zu verbergen hast, kannste mir ja in Zukunft einfach immer ne Kopie deines kompletten SChriftverkehr zukommen lassen, also auch Emails und Bankbewegungen. Du hast ja nichts zu verheimlichen 

Hier gehts einfach um das Recht an der Selbstbestimmung über die eigenen Informationen. 

Ich finds immer wieder schockierend, was auf die WERTE und RECHTE die wir nach dem WK2 in unserer Verfassung verankert bekommen haben, so missachtet und weniger wertgeschätzt werden. Wir haben hier Rechte über die sich die meisten Menchen auf dieser Erde die Finger lecken würden, aber das einzigste was uns einfällt, ist es diese hart erkämpften Rechte leichtfertig aus der Hand zu geben.

Da fragt man sich wirklich, was aus dem Geist der Montagsdemos geworden ist!!!

Davon ist nichts mehr da. Die Leute haben dafür ihr Leben teils riskiert um die Rechte zu erhalten, die für uns so selbstverständlich sind. Aber hier werden ja wie so oft leichtfertig diese Rechter weggegeben, und das dann auch noch in dem Glauben, das dies schon richtig so ist, und auch aus WIRTSCHAFTLICHEN Gesichtspunkten der Firmen verständlich ist. HALLO wir reden hier über Grundrechte!

EDIT: Hier mal nen Zitat: "Michael Pachter, Marktforscher und Investorenberater bei der Anlagebank  Wedbush Securities, mutmaßt »neue Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2-Spieler werden etwas  dafür zahlen müssen, um den Mehrspieler-Part zu spielen." Quelle

EDIT: ok, oben flasch ausgedrückt. Zeitungen sind kein Luxusgut, daher ham se wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab ja auch nur 7% MwStr.  Zeitschriften sollten aber den vollen Steuersatz haben, das sie als Luxusgut angesehen werden.


----------



## sega1 (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Weil sich im großen Maßstab damit Bewegungsprofile etc. erstellen lassen. Von Datenhandel etc haste noch nie gehört? Deswegen sind auch alle Bonusprogramme für mich kein Thema. Keinen brauchts interessieren, wann ich wo was kauf.



Schaden dir solche "Bewegungsprofile" in irgend einer weise? Nein.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Doch der Nutzt schon gewissen LEuten etwas, weil sich dann die inen Informationen mit den anderen verknüpfen lassen. Damit kanns dann nämlich am Ende passieren, das du z.B. bei nem Kredit nicht x% Zinsen zahlst sondern x+y% weil du in nem Viertel wohnst, wo nach Statistiken zu oft der Kredit ausfällt, oder aber sonstige Dinge negativ auffallen in irgendwelchen Rankings.



Es "kann" passieren (wenn überhaupt), muss aber nicht. Und selbst wenn es so wäre, würde es auch hier einfach nur ums liebe "Geld" gehen... Und nochmal als Frage: Wer will schon gern Verlust machen? Jeder ist in irgendeiner weise darauf aus sein Geld zu behalten oder zu vermehren.



Skysnake schrieb:


> In wow gibt es sie, und in allen zukünftigen B-net games.



WOW, OK wenn es so ist... andere Batlle Net Games, wir werden sehen. Auch hier gilt: Kann sein muss aber nicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Falsch, ein AUto ist ein Luxusgut. Zeitungen sind Luxusgut. Ein Fahrrad wäre kein Luxusgut im Allgemeinen (als Substitutionsgut fürs Auto). Und die Entwicklungskosten in der Automobilindustrie sind nicht vorhanden oder was? Oder wie siehts in der Filmbranche aus? Da darfste deine DVD ja auch weiterverkaufen, und nicht nur auf einem Player, womit die DVD an den Palyer gebunden wird...



Du verstehst nicht was ich meine. Spiele sind Luxusgüter, weil sie außer zum "Zocken" für nichts gut sind. Autos bringen mich zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen usw. Zeitungen informieren mich über "Neuigkeiten" und "Aktuelles".

Was die Kosten angeht: Verglichen mit einem Auto ist der potenzielle Kundenkreis für ein Spiel recht überschaubar. Es gibt ja nur ein Spiel zur Auswahl, während bei Autos mehrere Versionen (und damit Preisklassen) verfügbar sind. Ein Spiel ist darauf angewiesen in den ersten par wochen möglichst die Entwicklungskosten "einzuspielen" (^^), sonnst wird es nichts mit dem nächsten Projekt. Bei Autos oder Zeitungen gibt es das Problem nicht. Neuigkeiten gibt es immer, neue Autos werden auch immer gebraucht...



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du musst Catalysm nicht kaufen, die Änderungen kommen trotzdem.



Wie geschrieben, WOW... 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann brauchste auch kein D3 oder SC2 spielen, weil da wirds ähnlich ablaufen.



Wir werden sehen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Tja pech gehabt, wenn du den SP auf dem gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad nochmal spielen willst, musst zahlen.



Und nochmal: Wir werden sehen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, kein Kommunismus oder Sozialismus, da bin ich strickt dagegen, aber wieder die Macht dem Volke und Wer Handelt, der Haftet. Also wer sich verpsekuliert, hat dafür auch die Eier in der Hose uz haben und Pleite zu gehen im Zweifel. Etc.



Und um eben das "verspekulieren" und "Pleite" gehen auszuschließen, unterbindet man bei den Games den gebraucht-Handel. Erscheint mir irgendwie logisch.



Skysnake schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn du ja nix zu verbergen hast, kannste mir ja in Zukunft einfach immer ne Kopie deines kompletten SChriftverkehr zukommen lassen, also auch Emails und Bankbewegungen. Du hast ja nichts zu verheimlichen



Mal davon abgesehen, das dir beides nichts nutzen würde, will wohl auch kein Publisher solche Dinge wissen. Die interessiert eventuell was ich wann wie lange zocke. Daraus schließen sie dann möglicherweise was man an dem Spiel verbessern könnte für mehr Spielspaß oder was weis ich... 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Hier gehts einfach um das Recht an der Selbstbestimmung über die eigenen Informationen.
> 
> Ich finds immer wieder schockierend, was auf die WERTE und RECHTE die wir nach dem WK2 in unserer Verfassung verankert bekommen haben, so missachtet und weniger wertgeschätzt werden. Wir haben hier Rechte über die sich die meisten Menchen auf dieser Erde die Finger lecken würden, aber das einzigste was uns einfällt, ist es diese hart erkämpften Rechte leichtfertig aus der Hand zu geben.
> 
> ...



Wie heist es doch so schön: "Die Zeiten ändern sich". Und nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, das alles OK ist, solange niemand zu schaden kommt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT: Hier mal nen Zitat: "Michael Pachter, Marktforscher und Investorenberater bei der Anlagebank  Wedbush Securities, mutmaßt »neue Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2-Spieler werden etwas  dafür zahlen müssen, um den Mehrspieler-Part zu spielen." Quelle



Vermutungen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Klar derbste Vermutung, weil A-B ja überhaupt nicht Geldgeil sind. Man zahlt ja auch keine 15 Euro für nen Mappack.

Ich steh dem ganzen halt sehr kritisch gegenüber. Eventuell überkritisch, das geb ich ja auch zu, allerdings geh ich immer nach dem Motto: Wehre den Anfängen.


----------



## sega1 (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Klar derbste Vermutung, weil A-B ja überhaupt nicht Geldgeil sind. Man zahlt ja auch keine 15 Euro für nen Mappack.
> 
> Ich steh dem ganzen halt sehr kritisch gegenüber. Eventuell überkritisch, das geb ich ja auch zu, allerdings geh ich immer nach dem Motto: Wehre den Anfängen.



Irgendwie habe ich immer noch mit dem begriff "Geld-Geil" ein Problem. Niemand Arbeitet unentgeltlich. Du auch nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Klar arbeite ich nicht umsonst, abre es geht ja auch nicht drum, das man alles umsonst bekommt, sondern in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis. Dieses Quartalsdenken mit den großen Gewinnen und dem auspressen der Rendite auf das letzte Tröpfchen ist für kein Unternehmen auf dauer gut.

Schau dir doch bitte mal Trigema an, ne Deutsche Textilfirma, die in DEUTSCHLAND produziert, bei den angeblich nicht konkurenzfähigen Bedingungen in Deutschland, im Vergleich zu Asien. Komisch funktioniert doch wenn man will.

Ich hab z.B. auch in ner Firma gearbeitet, die früher ne gGmbH war. Da wollte man auch Geld verdienen, hat aber nie ganz aus den Augen verloren, das man als Wohnungsunternehmen auch ne gewisse soziale Verantwortung trägt. Da wurd oft auch mal über was weg gesehen oder auch mal nicht absolut auf dem eigenen Recht beharrt, weils für die Mieter so besser war, und man so unterm Strich auf Dauer besser gefahren ist.

Ich sag nur Gelder für Sozialarbeit ausgeben, oder Mieter MITBESTIMMEN lassen bei der Neugestaltung ihres Wohnquartiers. Das kostet zwar atm Geld, auf Dauer rechnet sichs aber, weil so die Kunden zufriedener sind und auch weniger Vandalismus da ist im Allgemeinen.

Weist es ist halt immer so ne Sache. Ich kann für nen Mappack 15 oder mehr Euro verlangen, damit paar Millionen Gewinn machen, oder es aber für 5 Euro an den Kunden bringen, nen paar Mille weniger machen, mir aber sicher sein, das der Kunde zufrieden ist und in Zukunft wohl wieder zu einem Produkt der eigenen Firma greift. Nur da werden die $.$ am Ende vom Quartal halt nicht so groß, auf lange Sicht allerdings die bessere Wahl.

Und ganz ehrlich, ich würd nicht anders handeln als die Firma bei der ich gearbeitet habe, wenn es meine Firma wäre. Denn ich erinnere mich jeden Tag an: 

Artikel 14 GG "Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der  Allgemeinheit dienen."

Das vergessen leider viel zu viele, was traurig ist. Ich für meinen Teil versuche soweit es mir möglich ist, mich auch für die Allgemeinheit einzusetzen und nicht vor Problemen die Augen zu verschliesen, nur weils unbequem wird.

Klar der gute Sammariter bin ich auch nicht, und vernünftig leben will ich auch, aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hätte ich kein Problem bei entsprechendem Einkommen jedes Jahr paar 10.000 Euro Steuern abzudrücken, denn wenn ich soviel Steuern zahl, dann gehts mir auch sehr gut, und ich kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen. Ob man sich deswegen jetzt nur alle 2 Jahre und nicht jedes Jahr nen neues Auto kauft ist doch wohl verschmerzbar.


----------



## sega1 (18. Mai 2010)

Es geht hier um Spiele. Da ist es nun einmal etwas anders. Wenn ich  einen Map-Pack veröffentliche, muss ich aber einiges beachten: Wie viel  Hauptspiele wurden schon verkauft? Wie viele Accounts für das Spiel sind  noch aktiv? Außerdem sollte man beachten, das nicht jeder den Pack  kauft. Aber das Geld für die Entwicklung und etwas Gewinn für ein  nachfolge-Projekt soll schon drin sein.

 Bei der Sache mit den Accounts sind wir wieder beim einem  Thema von vorhin... 

Kurzum: Wenn man den Map-Pack jetzt für 5,- EURO statt für 15,- EURO  verkauft, bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig das auch mehr verkauft werden. Die  Gründe dafür stehen oben.


----------

